# Gold tegu and black and white



## Spikethetegu1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Can a gold tegu and a black and white tegu coexist if they are the same size. I have a very large enclosure they will have plenty of room


----------



## Josh (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd personally not house them together but I suppose you could pull it off, if the enclosure is large enough. How large is "plenty of room"?


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Feb 14, 2015)

It only takes a moment for an irreversible accident to take place. I would not do it. Just because their care is very similar doesn't mean they behave the same, and one of the animals may do just fine with no stress but he may be suppressing or bullying the other tegu without you being aware and that could be terrible for the victim lizard.


----------



## N8bub (Feb 14, 2015)

Colombian bnw with gold tegu. Yes because they are both t. Teguixin or bluntly the same species. Argentine bnw and gold tegu would advise against cohabiting. Different species = different requirements. Example, argentines often hibernate, colombians do not. The gold tegu would interrupt the normal hibernation schedule for your argentine.


----------

